# metigosh lake



## stairmaster (Aug 30, 2007)

has anybody caught largemouthbass or crappies at metigosh lake


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

I have caught one crappie up there and thats the only one i have seen caught up there. I haven't heard of any large mouths being caught up there but i haven't been back to the cabin a while.


----------



## stairmaster (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks tracker i was told it was stocked years ago .


----------

